# Attic baffles and adding insulation...HELP!!!



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

You description looks like your using the wrong nomenclature which is leading to the belief your house was built upside down. Did you mean to say your soffits are 8-10 feet below your attic floor? Where the attic is over room "XYZ" and the vaulted ceiling is above the Kitchen?

Even if that's the case, pictures are worth ALOT


----------



## jamjr74 (Jan 25, 2012)

AGWhitehouse said:


> You description looks like your using the wrong nomenclature which is leading to the belief your house was built upside down. Did you mean to say your soffits are 8-10 feet below your attic floor? Where the attic is over room "XYZ" and the vaulted ceiling is above the Kitchen?
> 
> Even if that's the case, pictures are worth ALOT


Yeah sorry meant to say soffit vent is 8-10 ft lower then attic floor.


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

without pictures/sketches I can't say much more than this:

I just put baffles in my attic and they are a real pain to work with even when you can get to where they go in. They are flimsy and cheasy and can break or rip without much effort. So if you are thinking of "sliding them down" and then getting insulation in there, you're probably going to find out the hard way, it's not going to work out like you want it to.


----------



## jamjr74 (Jan 25, 2012)

AGWhitehouse said:


> without pictures/sketches I can't say much more than this:
> 
> I just put baffles in my attic and they are a real pain to work with even when you can get to where they go in. They are flimsy and cheasy and can break or rip without much effort. So if you are thinking of "sliding them down" and then getting insulation in there, you're probably going to find out the hard way, it's not going to work out like you want it to.


Yeah that's my worry. My home is 20 years old and have not had any issues thus far with mold or moisture so I may just let it be.


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

jamjr74 said:


> Yeah that's my worry. My home is 20 years old and have not had any issues thus far with mold or moisture so I may just let it be.


Sometimes the old saying (If it ain't broke, don't fix it) applies. Sometimes...:thumbsup:


----------

